# chameleon



## cooper (Jun 7, 2007)

hey i was just wondering if they are available in nsw or aus and how much they go for, i was looking on the net about veiled chameleons and would love to get one thanks.


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 7, 2007)

Excotics. Not allowed in Oz.. Unless you own a zoo.


----------



## Khagan (Jun 7, 2007)

craig.a.c said:


> Unless you own a zoo.



Dont we all though? :lol:


----------



## Vincey (Jun 7, 2007)

_VinceFASSW looks around in his room...

_I think I have a jungle..


----------



## cooper (Jun 7, 2007)

*cham*

how much they worth though, where could i find one?


----------



## kelly (Jun 7, 2007)

Move to America
I heard they let you keep anything there.


----------



## cooper (Jun 7, 2007)

haha yeah true, thats the only place i can find them


----------



## Reptile City (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah Cooper all you do is ring NPWL & ask them for one they will help you out!


----------



## Nagraj (Jun 7, 2007)

cooper said:


> how much they worth though, where could i find one?



1. A few thousand dollars in airfares, some quality time with Bubba if you get caught with one in Australia.

2. Yemen


----------



## cooper (Jun 7, 2007)

ReptileCity said:


> Yeah Cooper all you do is ring NPWL & ask them for one they will help you out!


 
was that ment to be funny?


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 7, 2007)

They are totally illegle in Australia,allthough they are bred and kept here on the black market.

donk


----------

